

Waterbear, a toolkit for creating drag-and-drop programming languages - tilt
http://waterbearlang.com/

======
da02
Impressive. Scratch, in a browser, for 2 different languages. He could even do
it to Ruby, giving you "Script Text" for use inside Shoes, which ends as an
alternative to Hackety-Hack.

